# Help setting up my Sony BDV-E500W system.



## Canvas Of Flesh (Mar 29, 2010)

I have Sony's 500W system and I want to connect my PS3 and Xbox 360 to the receiver. The problem is that the receiver only has one optical input. Now, I've found a couple of solutions that may work. I've read about an optical selector switch that lets you have multiple devices plugged into one optical input. I've also read about an optical to digital coaxial converter. What I'm wondering is if either of those options are feasible and if they'll work well. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Optical selector will work and be the least expensive.


----------



## Canvas Of Flesh (Mar 29, 2010)

Would you have any recommendations as to a good selector? 

I found something called "40324 - 3-Play Component Video Digital Audio Selector" on amazon.com and it has the right amount of optical inputs I need. I'm just worried there could be some audio degradation from passing it through another machine.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as the switch is working properly, digital stays digital and there is no degradation. Try this: Nyrius SW100


----------

